# Docklands: Melbourne



## kenpachi (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi:

There may be a job opportunity for me in Docklands: Melbourne.

I was wondering what the rent would be like in that area. I would like to be able to walk to work if possible (15-20 min) as I will not have a car.

Is it safe to live in the area? 

I understand this is close to the CBD. Do people just commute to work and then live in the suburbs?

Thanks....Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

That depends what you want to rent...

Try Real Estate, Property, Land and Homes for Sale, lease and rent - realestate.com.au, select VIC, than Docklands and you will see what the search engine brings up.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

There has been a massive development of apartments at Docklands as part of a regeneration of that vicinity.
The tram services of Melbourne would mean that many inner suburbs to the north of the CBD and south of the Yarra River would be possible residential locations in addition to Docklands itself.
You'll likely get cheaper rental properties away from Docklands.
Do a Google on a Melbourne Map and also Tram Network and you'll see the layout, there being a footbridge across the Yarra down at Docklands though there is not too much residential development on southern side of the Yarra at that point but a tram service does run all the way from Port Melbourne up to the City.


----------



## kenpachi (Jan 14, 2010)

*thanks for the replies*

Hi:

Thanks to those who replied....I heard that it's difficult
to rent for someone w/o rental history in Australia.

Is that correct? It seems to be a vicious circle....I can't
rent, therefore I have no rental history therefore I can't
rent.

I am hoping to rent a studio remotely before coming.
Is this possible?

Thanks again.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

It is not easy but not impossible. When I had problems to get good referees I just walked into a few real estate agencies and asked them what I should do in such situation. They gave me a few options (using my teacher, employer, flatmate as a referee for example).


----------



## kenpachi (Jan 14, 2010)

Dexter said:


> It is not easy but not impossible. When I had problems to get good referees I just walked into a few real estate agencies and asked them what I should do in such situation. They gave me a few options (using my teacher, employer, flatmate as a referee for example).


Dexter: Thanks for your suggestion....the problem is, I don't have Australian history....if I get the job offer, I'll have the offer letter.

I am located in the US right now. I currently have my home for more than 2 years. I could dig up about 3+ years of rental history before then. More than 4 years, it might be difficult. I don't even know how to contact the management.

References: shouldn't be a problem.

I had no idea renting a place is so hard in Melbourne or other big cities as in Sydney. It seems the rental situation is worse than NYC! I am getting a sense that getting a rental is going to be very difficult.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

A friend of mine had that problem once. He then offered the agent paying for all the duration of the contract upfront and he got the unit he wanted. No Australian history or referees...


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

If you have a firm offer of employment and your own home in the US and can show some documentation for that, I'd suspect it should not be too much of a problem.
Sydney has had something of a squeeze re rental market because there are just so many people wanting to live there and limited space in which to develop without going way out west, southwest or south and not so much that way either.

If you wanted to consider docklands itself, I'd not be surprised if availability is not too bad unless its popularity has skyrocketed.
I just googled on Apartments Availability there and you come up with 238/117 STUDIO LANE, Docklands, Vic 3008 - Apartment for Rent #404913296 - realestate.com.au for one and it shows the real estate agent so if $600+ / week is what you're looking for, that is kind of what you'll get though picture nearly looks from somewhere else.

I do not know about actual studio apartments there or one bedders though contacting that Elite mob ought to give you an idea and if they're not much help, look for other R/E agents and they'll know of what is coming available and what you may be able book/rent from a particular date and if you want something held, you'll need to pay for it from whatever date.

If your employer has someone who can go and sign a lease or whatever, perhaps an intent to lease on your behalf and pay some money, I'd expect that would be acceptable and they'll have no problem in accepting you as a tenant.


----------



## kenpachi (Jan 14, 2010)

Wander and Dexter: Thanks for your comments and tips. They are very helpful..

I had the phone interview last week. We'll see how it goes.


----------

